# Most Modded 'in a chavvy way' TT on the Forum?



## oceans7

Following on from Lukes declining classic topic and the heated debate that has ensued..... I wondered who the members on here think really has got the most modded 'in a chavvy way' TT on the forum.
Feelings may get hurt, oil could be spilt, but I will enjoy reading it.
So who IYO has the worst and why.

Disclaimer.... Votes for Charlie are exempt as that would be like a turkey shoot. :lol:


----------



## Charlie

oceans7 said:


> Disclaimer.... Votes for Charlie are exempt as that would be like a turkey shoot. :lol:


How bloody rude 

Charlie


----------



## Hark

lol

A thread to offend as many people as possible. Could be interesting.


----------



## Redscouse

I can think of one .............. but ill keep it to myself :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## STTink




----------



## Gazzer

Hark said:


> lol
> 
> A thread to offend as many people as possible. Could be interesting.


my kind of thread


----------



## Guest

Doubt anyone is brave enough though :lol:


----------



## andyTT180

What a good thread  this could end up a blood bath :lol:


----------



## Guest

hmmmmm there was another post above yours, been deleted....

hmmmm. [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## Dash

I'll jump in and offend a large number of people. Nothing screams chav more than illegal fonts on number plates imho.


----------



## SteviedTT

I'm just waiting for an unbelievably long post from spandex :roll: This is his kind of thread :lol:


----------



## alun

11 posts and nobody has the nuts to speak up? :lol:

i cant name one name. but one that springs to mind lately (cant remember his name) is the car with the engine painted in superman colours.

sorry if your reading this, i know you did change it and redeam yourself.. but it was pretty awefull.


----------



## STTink

Shit like this should be burned.










Shit like this should be dipped in acid.










Shit like this should have the owner dipped in acid and then burned.










Also, bad reps, wheels from Halfords that owners think look good on their car, but mostly, number plates with so many fixings and bits of black tape they look like a mosaic. 
It's amazing how many times you see some chavved up car with a number plate like Gl02 HHF bodged to look like GAZZA.


----------



## Charlie

manphibian said:


>


LOVE that pic, absolutely legendary  "That is 150% mother fucker" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's funny that on the whole peeps are happy to make their opinions felt on individual threads, but on a thread actually dedicated to causing offence :roll: no one wants to cause offence 

I don't think that the engine bay in rancid colours was chavvy so much as ill conceived  and I am sure dpbayly would agree with that 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

Sorely disappointed in this thread... but I have no balls either :lol:


----------



## oceans7

For fuck sake... no takers, not a fucking one. Right then.... IMO the chaviest, fucked up munter of a vicky pollard shagmobile TT on the forum is.................

hold on the phones going. Nah, me nachoochies eez veery small alzo.


----------



## andyTT180

alun said:


> 11 posts and nobody has the nuts to speak up? :lol:
> 
> i cant name one name. but one that springs to mind lately (cant remember his name) is the car with the engine painted in superman colours.
> 
> sorry if your reading this, i know you did change it and redeam yourself.. but it was pretty awefull.


Thats the guy I managed to offend in the other thread by saying I didn't like his half painted headlights


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> Sorely disappointed in this thread... but I have no balls either :lol:


yes you are a complete bitch aren't you :-* :-*

As no one is dissing cars I thought I would turn on people instead 

Charlie


----------



## Hark

After the pasting I took on ed38 or PH last year, can't remember which one... I reckon mine could be a contender.

I've seen a few I've not liked over the years, but much more than I like.

I've never been a fan of the red with black wheels, and there is some dodgy white RS with a chavvy sports exhaust on here somewhere!


----------



## Gazzer

fuk it i'll start it then. my personal opinion is the guy with the plumb centre key mod car looked shit! and sozz chaz i know u use the bra to advertise.....but it looks wank m8 like a 70's puddin bowl haircut.

now speak up you spineless bunch of cunts


----------



## Tangerine Knight

gazzer1964 said:


> fuk it i'll start it then. my personal opinion is the guy with the plumb centre key mod car looked shit! and sozz chaz i know u use the bra to advertise.....but it looks wank m8 like a 70's puddin bowl haircut.
> 
> now speak up you spineless bunch of doodah


i was waiting for you to turn up you havnt disapointed me :lol:

just need stevie now


----------



## Charlie

gazzer1964 said:


> fuk it i'll start it then. my personal opinion is the guy with the plumb centre key mod car looked shit! and sozz chaz i know u use the bra to advertise.....but it looks wank m8 like a 70's puddin bowl haircut.
> 
> now speak up you spineless bunch of doodah


LOL no need to apologise Gaz  I have a very thick skin :lol:

p.s your car looks shit (said in a childish stroppy tone )

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer

Charlie said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuk it i'll start it then. my personal opinion is the guy with the plumb centre key mod car looked shit! and sozz chaz i know u use the bra to advertise.....but it looks wank m8 like a 70's puddin bowl haircut.
> 
> now speak up you spineless bunch of doodah
> 
> 
> 
> LOL no need to apologise Gaz  I have a very thick skin :lol:
> 
> p.s your car looks shit (said in a childish stroppy tone )
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

oh its my dad is bigger than your dad time eh lol xxx


----------



## STTink

[quote="Hark"
I've never been a fan of the red with black wheels, and there is some dodgy white RS with a chavvy sports exhaust on here somewhere![/quote]

Whats wrong with red with black wheels?
Is that a Quattro Sport in your Avatar?


----------



## mighTy Tee

Well nothing better in the flame room than flames:










and more flames.....










:roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## STTink

mighTy Tee said:


>


I'm wondering if Wak thought that picture had been buried somewhere far far away. :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

STTink said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if Wak thought that picture had been buried somewhere far far away. :lol:
Click to expand...

That picture was taken back in 2003...


----------



## STTink

mighTy Tee said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if Wak thought that picture had been buried somewhere far far away. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That picture was taken back in 2003...
Click to expand...

Thats the thing with the internet. Printed in ink. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

STTink said:


> [quote="Hark"
> I've never been a fan of the red with black wheels, and there is some dodgy white RS with a chavvy sports exhaust on here somewhere!


Whats wrong with red with black wheels?
Is that a Quattro Sport in your Avatar? 








[/quote]
the picture says it all tbh.....i fit better looking colour co ordinated rising bollards than that demented bumble bee of a car in the picture dohhh


----------



## Hark

I actually like red with black wheels mate. My VX has that combo as well as the standard silver wheels. 
It was more a friendly dig at Charlie, the RS comment being aimed at scouse. :wink:

I wouldn't buy the golf, but I've seen much much worse.

TT in my sig was a standard 225 that became my money pit for 4 years of fun.


----------



## skitty

Would be so happy to moan and say things look shit but without pics I can't slag any off, maybe have a look through later and see if i can upset someone


----------



## STTink

Hark said:


> TT in my sig was a standard 225 that became my money pit for 4 years of fun.


Dont they all become money pits in the end? :lol: 
This is my present car, has carbon fibre mirrors now, those carbon fibre mirror covers were probably the most cruel thing i've ever done to a car.
But the wheels are also black now.


----------



## Dotti

I think I need to dig out my Ace cafe pictures from november 2005 there plenty of pimped up chavvy TTs there


----------



## STTink

I'm sure you don't have to travel out of Essex to see some chavvy cars?


----------



## Charlie

gazzer1964 said:


> demented bumble bee of a car in the picture dohhh


Bumble bees are yellow and black...you spac 



Hark said:


> It was more a friendly dig at Charlie


I had a feeling it might have been :lol: :lol: I chose not to bite 

Charlie


----------



## STTink

Dont know if this is a forum member or not, but ladies and gentlemen, for your consideration.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1999-AUDI...2266221?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item45fb80ceed


----------



## Gazzer

Charlie said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> demented bumble bee of a car in the picture dohhh
> 
> 
> 
> Bumble bees are yellow and black...you spac
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was more a friendly dig at Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a feeling it might have been :lol: :lol: I chose not to bite
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

the queen is red backed u numpty


----------



## SteviedTT

I think this has to be a strong contender. Apologies if it's anyones on here, no, fuck it, if it is someones on here you deserve all you get for doing that to a TT. You complete and utter tasteless tosser :roll:










Oh, and that yellow ABT widebody, beautiful car, totally ruined by the chavvy decision to put 4 rings on each door, YOU CUNT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

mighTy Tee said:


> Well nothing better in the flame room than flames:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more flames.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


I remember that cruise 8)


----------



## Redscouse

Hark said:


> and there is some dodgy white RS with a chavvy sports exhaust on here somewhere!


Bitch!!!

You want my RS and you know it :-* :-*

Paul


----------



## Dash

Over all the years we've seen chavvy TTs, finding one on demand is tricky. How about some of these as:










http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=13736&mode=view


----------



## Charlie

Dash said:


> Over all the years we've seen chavvy TTs, finding one on demand is tricky. How about some of these as:


I have to say I don't think any of those 3 are real chav cars, ok I don't necessarily like some of them or the bits used, but I think that qualifies them more as tasteless than chav 

I think my car is more chav than any of those three   :lol: do I give a fuck, do I bollocks  I would love to be a chav as that way I would be about half the age I am now 

Charlie


----------



## oceans7

True, but who wants to be 34 again. :lol:


----------



## msnttf10

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=110903&start=165


----------



## T3RBO

You need to get out more, that car is well sweet :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Must have been driven too fast = no tyres


----------



## Dash

Charlie said:


> I have to say I don't think any of those 3 are real chav cars, ok I don't necessarily like some of them or the bits used, but I think that qualifies them more as tasteless than chav
> 
> I think my car is more chav than any of those three   :lol: do I give a fuck, do I bollocks  I would love to be a chav as that way I would be about half the age I am now


I was wondering whether to include your car  The difference is, your car is like this:









And the others are more like this:


----------



## Charlie

Dash said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I don't think any of those 3 are real chav cars, ok I don't necessarily like some of them or the bits used, but I think that qualifies them more as tasteless than chav
> 
> I think my car is more chav than any of those three   :lol: do I give a fuck, do I bollocks  I would love to be a chav as that way I would be about half the age I am now
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering whether to include your car  The difference is, your car is like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the others are more like this:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: That is actually quite accurate  the first pic is someone dressed up for a laugh and the other two actually think they look the tits 

Charlie



oceans7 said:


> True, but who wants to be 34 again. :lol:


OI :lol: :lol: :-*

Charlene


----------



## Matt B

With 4 pages on the go I thought , this thread will be worth a read.

Nah its all lame bollocks with no one wanting to name names. Boo

4 pages and no one has mentioned Les's light masks [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86

How about this guy?!

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=221356

The worst looking TT i think I've ever seen. Everything about it is bad. Colour. Ride height. Front bumper. Tinted front lights. Blue tow-bar. TT-S badge. Stickers everywhere and his front window has a sticker that says 'bro'. I rest my case...


----------



## Mark Davies

Come on guys, it's not hard! I just decided to have a quick flick through the images in the Garage and found these offending articles in just the first 4 pages.

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=209

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=1374

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=476

Every one a signed-up member. There must be dozens more.


----------



## Hark

Don't like the white wheels, but quite like that Matt Black Wrap. lol

Other few are contenders though. lol


----------



## Mark Davies

And more.

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=1696

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=3206

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=3771


----------



## Smeds

Not sure who it was and not seen final pics, but the TT that is due to get a F&F spoiler will surely be a contender.


----------



## jamman

He takes aim he shots he scores game over :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86

jamman said:


> He takes aim he shots he scores game over :wink:


You stole my treasure! How could I forget this! Shocking!


----------



## TT51

I thought the original post was for most chavvy TT on the forum.

Plenty of shit looking cars on the net but that wasn't the idea.

Have to admit I went for the flyeyes on the rear lights then one day realised they were not nice, took them off and went for the all red look instead. Oh and I did once have s-line badges.....for a day :lol:

Have to say, and sorry Les, the rear of your car hurts my eyes with all those stickers.

Charlie, when you are in bra mode it looks nerdy :-*

There are plenty more but thats what makes people different and its all good fun.

No offence guys and feel free to flame me :lol:


----------



## jamman

The pic is from the forum so technically Im still claiming the win


----------



## T3RBO

You'll be stooping to the low of posting the 'i robot' one next :lol:


----------



## Fictorious




----------



## STTink

Mark Davies said:


> And more.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=3206


Apart from the sideskirts i like that one Mark.


----------



## Guest

Fictorious said:


>


He went there :cantfindthepopcornsmiley:


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=221445

Nuff said :roll:

Paul


----------



## oceans7

Just for T3rbo......








That said, even these guys felt the Bonnet Bra was an abomination too far.


----------



## oldguy

Well a few pointers but no direct naming......

Nothing personal (genuinely) BUT....

Oh dear :?


----------



## Devil

Amended my post after i went to specsavers.... but pics deserve to stay :lol: :lol:


----------



## oceans7

You clearly did'nt read the very first post. You Turkey shooter you. :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

I don't think bonnet bra's are chavvy per se :?


----------



## Devil

oceans7 said:


> Disclaimer.... Votes for Charlie are exempt as that would be like a turkey shoot. :lol:





oceans7 said:


> You clearly did'nt read the very first post. You Turkey shooter you. :lol:


Your right i didnt see that bit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Devil said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer.... Votes for Charlie are exempt as that would be like a turkey shoot. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly did'nt read the very first post. You Turkey shooter you. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your right i didnt see that bit :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: **** you bitch :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## McKenzie

I think the comment's about Charlie's TT are a tad harsh, just different people's opinions. I quite like the boot lid look, not a huge fan of the flyeyes or stickers but each to their own. The painted gloss black pieces are quite nice too.


----------



## T3RBO

Charlie said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: **** you bitch :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


Should of seen when he wrote about you _before_ the edit :lol:


----------



## Devil

Shocking :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

Charlie said:


> Devil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer.... Votes for Charlie are exempt as that would be like a turkey shoot. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly did'nt read the very first post. You Turkey shooter you. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your right i didnt see that bit :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: **** you bitch :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Are we allowed to bring our own stickers and stick them on... I m missing my panIni sticker album... I ve got a few from last months fast car lol


----------



## Charlie

McKenzie said:


> I think the comment's about Charlie's TT are a tad harsh, just different people's opinions. I quite like the boot lid look, not a huge fan of the flyeyes or stickers but each to their own. The painted gloss black pieces are quite nice too.


Not at all mate, all perfectly justifiable  I take it all in jest as in fairness I dish it out enough, so have to be able to take it 

The Flyeyes has been binned now, the fronts have gloss black inserts with tinted indicator lenses and angel eyes and the rears are tinted  The stickers come on and off and are more designed to appeal to the youth who seem to have adopted this sort of thing 

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] quietly in a corner 

Charlie


----------



## oceans7

I'm gonna wirte this small as I have a history of tearing into Charlenes Car, but....the truth is, I actually really like it, i like that it looks different to every other TT I see, and I like that it seems to change every other tuesday, it may not be to eveyones taste, but it is a really cool looking TT My god that took some effort.


----------



## SteviedTT

oceans7 said:


> I'm gonna wirte this small as I have a history of tearing into Charlenes Car, but....the truth is, I actually really like it, i like that it looks different to every other TT I see, and I like that it seems to change every other tuesday, it may not be to eveyones taste, but it is a really cool looking TT My god that took some effort.


Are you after a discount on some coilies then oceans :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

oceans you snivelling cunt


----------



## Nem

manphibian said:


> Fictorious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He went there :cantfindthepopcornsmiley:
Click to expand...

Let me help you with that, I feel we might need it


----------



## Charlie

oceans7 said:


> I'm gonna wirte this small as I have a history of tearing into Charlenes Car, but....the truth is, I actually really like it, i like that it looks different to every other TT I see, and I like that it seems to change every other tuesday, it may not be to eveyones taste, but it is a really cool looking TT My god that took some effort.


AAAAAH I have come over all emotional and a tear is creeping slowly down my cheek :roll: :lol:

Charlene


----------



## oceans7

Charlie said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna wirte this small as I have a history of tearing into Charlenes Car, but....the truth is, I actually really like it, i like that it looks different to every other TT I see, and I like that it seems to change every other tuesday, it may not be to eveyones taste, but it is a really cool looking TT My god that took some effort.
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAH I have come over all emotional and a tear is creeping slowly down my cheek :roll: :lol:
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

 I'd hold the tears if I were you, I am notoriously fickle with my opinions. :lol: Now, about those cheap, ahem, I mean free parts.... :wink:


----------



## oceans7

gazzer1964 said:


> oceans you snivelling doodah


 Sayeth the master! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

oceans7 said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oceans you snivelling doodah
> 
> 
> 
> Sayeth the master! :lol:
Click to expand...

not a clue what you are on about :roll:


----------



## oceans7

gazzer1964 said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oceans you snivelling doodah
> 
> 
> 
> Sayeth the master! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a clue what you are on about :roll:
Click to expand...

 viewtopic.php?f=30&t=217566 may i direct you to page 1, post number 2.


----------



## Gazzer

ah no m8, that was tactical. at the time i had done my usual mod bashing posts and felt nick was close to putting his doc martins on again to give me a break. soooooooooooooo every now and then i play nicely to stop the bruises on me rear. excuse number two was charlie hacked my ttf account to make that post and make me look like a cunt.
gazz


----------



## Charlie

gazzer1964 said:


> excuse number two was charlie hacked my ttf account to make that post and make me look like a doodah.
> gazz


LOL You require 0 assistance my good man :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie :-* :-*


----------



## T3RBO

I bet his password is 'password' :lol:


----------



## Spandex

T3RBO said:


> I bet his password is 'password' :lol:


Too complicated... Just mash the keyboard with your fists and you're logged in.


----------



## Gazzer

my response to you three..........

Charlene the gay ginger
LOL You require 0 assistance my good man 
Charlie 
cunt!!!

T3RBO
I bet his password is 'password'
thick cunt!!!

Spandex
Too complicated... Just mash the keyboard with your fists and you're logged in.
hairy geeky cunt!!!


----------



## malstt

Thanks mark for including my car in this.  Old pictures though, got 19s and spacers on now so even more chavvy. Thanks.


----------



## Charlie

:lol: :lol: you're such a chav Mal, if only you could give up the shell suits and Elizabeth Duke gold jewellery I think you may stand a chance 

Charlie


----------



## malstt

:lol: :lol: Cheers mate, now wear did i put my bra ?


----------



## pistolpete1515

Perhaps its just me but I like the GTI Golf in red and black .......


----------



## Brendanb86

Another one bites the dust...

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=14718&mode=view


----------



## kazinak




----------



## Gazzer

is it an armored personnel vehicle kaz ?


----------



## NaughTTy

Gazzer said:


> is it an armored personnel vehicle kaz ?


Complete with step ladders to get up to the super-high bonnet :roll: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

That car looks pissed off :lol:


----------



## Gforce

Good god that's a designer who dont know when to stop!!


----------



## Gazzer

NaughTTy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it an armored personnel vehicle kaz ?
> 
> 
> 
> Complete with step ladders to get up to the super-high bonnet :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

I heard Charlie only got his lowered so he could get rid of the step ladder


----------



## ScoobyTT

T3RBO said:


> That car looks pissed off :lol:


If I'd been covered in a few hundred kilos of plastic and gaudy tat I'd be pissed off too.


----------



## rustyintegrale

ScoobyTT said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> That car looks pissed off :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'd been covered in a few hundred kilos of plastic and gaudy tat I'd be pissed off too.
Click to expand...

Where the fuck have you been?! Not that I've missed you of course... :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT

Oh you know, things to do, volcano lairs to fill with henchmen, flip-top lakes to install, all that. :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

ScoobyTT said:


> Oh you know, things to do, volcano lairs to fill with henchmen, flip-top lakes to install, all that. :lol:


Well it's good to see you back. This place is like a sanitary towel sometimes. Bloody useless and full of padding. :?


----------



## ScoobyTT

Quite! Cheers Rusty


----------



## rustyintegrale

ScoobyTT said:


> Quite! Cheers Rusty


Sorry, I missed some punctuation... :roll:

Bloody, useless and full of padding... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

rustyintegrale said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite! Cheers Rusty
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I missed some punctuation... :roll:
> 
> Bloody, useless and full of padding... :lol:
Click to expand...

useless tunt  ............pick it up pick it up scooby is back and we all know that means punctuation cops are about


----------



## ScoobyTT

Copies of "Eats, shoots and leaves" for all! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

welcome back panda xxx


----------



## Amaranth

Well I'll volunteer my car in the following photo, having been chavved by my daughters.  :? :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

Amaranth said:


> Well I'll volunteer my car in the following photo, having been chavved by my daughters.  :? :roll:


Yes but I wouldn't argue with them Aly (or at least one of them  )


----------



## Amaranth

NaughTTy said:


> Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll volunteer my car in the following photo, having been chavved by my daughters.  :? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but I wouldn't argue with them Aly (or at least one of them  )
Click to expand...

Quite right the one on the left is a Kickboxing World Champion and the one on the right is a Black belt!
Courtney is coming with me to ADI on 8th Oct to guard the car


----------



## oceans7

Gazzer do not say a word.  Just keep it in yer head buddy.


----------



## Bikerz

Theres a old boy on here with lexus lights that makes me cringe!
Les has to have the award as hes made it just how he wants it and how 90% on here hate it. I love him for his attitude  
Vspurs not had a mention yet? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

Amaranth said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll volunteer my car in the following photo, having been chavved by my daughters.  :? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but I wouldn't argue with them Aly (or at least one of them  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite right the one on the left is a Kickboxing World Champion and the one on the right is a Black belt!
> Courtney is coming with me to ADI on 8th Oct to guard the car
Click to expand...

IM SOOO AT ADI!!!!!!!


----------



## SAJ77

oceans7 said:


> Gazzer do not say a word.  Just keep it in yer head buddy.


PMSL :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

oceans7 said:


> Gazzer do not say a word.  Just keep it in yer head buddy.


 :lol: I still remember his "milky" thread :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

redsilverblue said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer do not say a word.  Just keep it in yer head buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I still remember his "milky" thread :lol:
Click to expand...

Ive missed soo much


----------



## Gazzer

oceans7 said:


> Gazzer do not say a word.  Just keep it in yer head buddy.


What car? All I can see is pure beauty on the screen......roll on Adi is all I can say :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

Scary times with my own daughters looking like that, grrrrr at all lads lol


----------



## redsilverblue

I wonder if girls know about the picture being posted on here lol


----------



## Amaranth

redsilverblue said:


> I wonder if girls know about the picture being posted on here lol


Not yet I'm saving the info for future use


----------



## Bikerz

Gazzer said:


> Scary times with my own daughters looking like that, grrrrr at all lads lol


So when am I coming round? :wink: :roll: :lol:
I will even say Evening Mr. Clarke on my way in


----------



## redsilverblue

Amaranth said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if girls know about the picture being posted on here lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet I'm saving the info for future use
Click to expand...

Excellent  :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

Bikerz said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scary times with my own daughters looking like that, grrrrr at all lads lol
> 
> 
> 
> So when am I coming round? :wink: :roll: :lol:
> I will even say Evening Mr. Clarke on my way in
Click to expand...

not biting


----------



## YoungOldUn

redsilverblue said:


> Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if girls know about the picture being posted on here lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet I'm saving the info for future use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent  :lol:
Click to expand...

Why do you have a pussy stroking a fish in your signature strip or should I not be asking


----------



## Bikerz

Gazzer said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scary times with my own daughters looking like that, grrrrr at all lads lol
> 
> 
> 
> So when am I coming round? :wink: :roll: :lol:
> I will even say Evening Mr. Clarke on my way in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not biting
Click to expand...

Oh go on.... :lol: 
They are a bit young for me at 17, so your safe


----------

